# Unknown Bachmann frieght trucks



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

A year ago I ordered some parts from Bachmann including some passenger trucks. Unfortunately I never went through the order properly until a few months had passed and I wasn’t sent passenger trucks but some freight trucks.


I have no idea what Bachmann model these are from, any Ideas? What metal wheels fit, the standard Bachmann big hauler size or the smaller type?


I have 4 of them, may need to build a couple of cars to put them under.


Alan


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I doubt they are Bachmann. They look similar to what you would find on a cheap toy. 
What bettendorf style G scale cars did Bachmann ever make? 
What other cheap brand names have Bachmann been affiliated with? 

Andrew


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Deleted


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Bit more info, it does have Bachmann stamped on the bottom of the truck 

Alan


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

They came on these


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

As illustrated above, these are from the B'mann 3-bay hopper. The standard (31mm) Bachmann wheels will fit. 

Later, 

K


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great! Thanks for that guys, my mind is at ease 

Alan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

What bettendorf style G scale cars did Bachmann ever make? 
They are actually crude models of 'vulcan' trucks - as used by the East Broad Top. I have a bunch in a box somewhere.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Vulcan trucks! I'm hitting wrong notes today. I didn't even think of those Bachmann hoppers.








They look so toy like...



















Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Vulcan trucks! 
The giveaway is the almost flat top and the straps overhanging the top of the frame.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been looking for some of those, I have never been able to find them on the parts web site. Want to sell them?


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Tom 

Sure, I can't see myself using them anytime soon 

I'll send you a message. 

Alan


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I didn't know they HAD trains on Vulcan. That would explain a lot about Spock!


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Spock finds trains 'fascinating'. 

Andrew


----------

